# Transferring Fallout 3 save games from the PC to Xbox 360?



## Zepp88 (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone here tried it? Does anyone know a possible way to do it?

I've been searching around and I can't find a definitive answer, there seems to be a way to edit the save game file with a hex editor to make it into an Xbox format, but no real guides or success stories. 

So...anyone?


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 1, 2009)

You're likely right. Kinda sucks, I'd like to play Fallout 3 on the Xbox but I don't want to start over. I probably should have bought the Xbox version in the first place.


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2009)

Beat the game you have on the PC, get the Xbox 360 version and start a new game.  I had 3 seperate characters all done completely different, 1 on the PC version and 2 on the PS3 version. My first character was a caucasian male who specialized in small guns, speech, and sneaking. My second character was an Asian female who specialized in small guns, big guns and repair. Then, my friend and I made another joke character who was an African American female who specialized in explosives, sneaking, and science (We called her "Evil Incarnate" and made her the ugliest girl in existence, giving her a beard and really feminine pink flapper hair with the craziest outfit we could find). Completely different experience!


----------



## thesimo (Feb 2, 2009)

Naren said:


> I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 2, 2009)

Naren said:


> Beat the game you have on the PC, get the Xbox 360 version and start a new game.  I had 3 seperate characters all done completely different, 1 on the PC version and 2 on the PS3 version. My first character was a caucasian male who specialized in small guns, speech, and sneaking. My second character was an Asian female who specialized in small guns, big guns and repair. Then, my friend and I made another joke character who was an African American female who specialized in explosives, sneaking, and science (We called her "Evil Incarnate" and made her the ugliest girl in existence, giving her a beard and really feminine pink flapper hair with the craziest outfit we could find). Completely different experience!



Yeah, I've considered doing that, I just always dislike starting over on a game as in depth as Fallout 3.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2009)

Just start over, Fallout3 isnt hugely long just kind of long anyways


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 2, 2009)

You have no idea how long it takes me to get through RPGs like this


----------



## Naren (Feb 2, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> You have no idea how long it takes me to get through RPGs like this



Well, tooooo bad.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2009)

yea it only took like a week with 3-4 hours a day.


----------



## estabon37 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm somewhat ashamed to admit that my first game was played through in 2 x 11-hour stints focusing mostly on the main storyline. 

Since then I've played through twice and am currently playing my fourth time through. I'm easily amused, so the game hasn't really lost its playability for me. Just start again dude.

And remember to download "Operation Anchorage". It's not big, but it's a new kind of fun. MOAR FALLOUT!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2009)

^ neh it was alright, i actually regret buying it tbh. Im waiting to buy the one that comes out in march so i can continue on.


----------

